# QL1,2,3



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 09 Dec 2000 20:58:04 *
QL stands for qualification level. QL2 being basic training, QL3 being you 
trade: Infantry, medic, armour, artillery, etc... QL 4 are sub trades: 
driver wheel, machine gun, communications, etc... Each are different levels 
within the Canadian Forces.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jason King" <jasonking@specialoperations.com>* on *Sat, 9 Dec 2000 13:42:59 -0800*
After you take the QL courses what else is there in the way of reserve avaible courses for infantry? Is there anything else that is mandatory?
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: QL1,2,3
>Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 20:58:04 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>
>QL stands for qualification level. QL2 being basic training, QL3 being you 
>trade: Infantry, medic, armour, artillery, etc... QL 4 are sub trades: 
>driver wheel, machine gun, communications, etc... Each are different levels 
>within the Canadian Forces.
An iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another.
Proverbs 27:17
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 09 Dec 2000 22:07:31 *
It used to be that QL2 was something like 3-4 weeks and QL3 was 6-7. At the 
end of QL3, at least in the atlantic area you have to go to ARCON at the end 
of the courser, which is a week in the field. Usually at a reg force base. 
you only have to go to QL3, the rest is optional. But you won‘t advance in 
any rank. QL 4‘s are about 2-4 weeks long. ISCC Infantry Section Commanders 
Course they have a new term for it now, is a lot longer. It‘s taught at reg 
force base‘s and qualifies you MCPL-SGT. After that you go on to higher 
courses. You can also take specialty courses, but they are hard to come by. 
For example only 1 person can attend the CF jump course a year. It has to be 
the top from each battalion. They used to run recce patrolman courses but I 
haven‘t heard of them in a while. The reserve courses get scaled back each 
year. the QL2 for this year is only 16 days or something like that. Hope 
this answers your question.
Peter de Vries
>From: "Jason King" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: QL1,2,3
>Date: Sat, 9 Dec 2000 13:42:59 -0800
>
>After you take the QL courses what else is there in the way of reserve 
>avaible courses for infantry? Is there anything else that is mandatory?
>
>
>
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: QL1,2,3
> >Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 20:58:04
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >
> >QL stands for qualification level. QL2 being basic training, QL3 being 
>you
> >trade: Infantry, medic, armour, artillery, etc... QL 4 are sub trades:
> >driver wheel, machine gun, communications, etc... Each are different 
>levels
> >within the Canadian Forces.
>
>
>An iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another.
>
>Proverbs 27:17
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 09 Dec 2000 18:11:08 -0500*
Everyone has answered QL2 and QL3, but QL1 is the initial "enlisting" 
procedure done through the CF recruiting centers.  I basically comprises the 
whole segment from signing your application form right through to being 
sworn in at you unit.
Mason
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

